# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presas más altas del mundo.

## FEDE

Hola:

Abro este hilo para ir colocando información sobre las presas más altas del mundo.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Presas_del_mundo

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (18-feb-2015),HUESITO (19-feb-2015),Jonasino (19-feb-2015),Los terrines (18-feb-2015),REEGE (18-feb-2015),titobcn (18-feb-2015)

----------


## titobcn

Muy buen enlace FEDE, que peazo de presas que se ven.

----------

FEDE (19-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Parece interesante este enlace FEDE.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

FEDE (19-feb-2015)

----------


## titobcn

Junping-I  china    305 m. alt.  
 long. 568 m.
capacidad: 7,76 millones de m3.

----------

FEDE (19-feb-2015)

----------


## titobcn

fuente: Google  hablemos del agua blogspot.

----------


## Jonasino

> China construirá la presa más alta del mundo
> 
> 21 de mayo de 2013 
> 
> Las autoridades ambientales chinas han aprobado los planes de construcción de lo que se convertirá en la presa más alta del mundo. Por otra parte, y con una sinceridad que sorprende y aterra, han reconocido que el proyecto puede perjudicar a especies en peligro de extinción, tanto a algunas plantas como a peces poco comunes.
> 
> La presa tendrá una altura de 314 metros. El proyecto, llamado Shuangjiangkou, tiene como objetivo generar energía hidroeléctrica en el curso del río Dadu, en la provincia suroccidental de Sichuan. El grupo Guodian, una de las cinco empresas eléctricas estatales más importantes de China, se encargará del proyecto, que tardará más de una década en acabarse.
> 
> Parece que el Gobierno chino no ha tenido en cuenta el daño medioambiental que se producirá, algo que conocen muy bien tras varios años de funcionamiento de la Presa de las Tres Gargantas. Ésta tiene una altura de 185 metros y se sitúa sobre el río Yangtze. Es la planta hidroeléctrica más grande del mundo.
> ...




Fuente; En la propia noticia

----------

FEDE (19-feb-2015)

----------


## FEDE

http://www.adrex.com/es/tierra/puent...en-estilo-007/




Saludos  :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (19-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Qué guapada!!!
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## FEDE



----------


## FEDE



----------


## FEDE



----------

REEGE (20-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## FEDE



----------

Jonasino (20-feb-2015),REEGE (20-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Que presacas!!! La primera me gusta más, quizá por el paseo en helicóptero. Tiene que ser una gozada verlas así... que se lo pregunten a Avioneto.

----------

FEDE (20-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Muchas gracias FEDE y muy bien escogidos los reportajes de una presa preciosa.

----------

FEDE (20-feb-2015)

----------


## FEDE



----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## FEDE



----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## FEDE

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presa_de_Vajont

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## FEDE

Continuación del vídeo anterior.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## FEDE

Continuación del vídeo anterior.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## FEDE

Continuación del vídeo anterior.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## FEDE

*Vajont Presa Mortal película en español.

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIZcxoLlHoE

----------

titobcn (22-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias FEDE por la recopilación de los vídeos.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

FEDE (21-feb-2015)

----------


## FEDE

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presa_de_Tehri

----------

F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (21-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## FEDE



----------

F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (21-feb-2015),Jonasino (21-feb-2015),REEGE (22-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Bonita coleccion de videos. gracias FEDE

----------

FEDE (22-feb-2015)

----------


## titobcn

Gracias FEDE por el enlace de la pelicula Vajont presa mortal, habia visto muchos reportajes de esta tragedia, pero la pelicula no la habia visto y esta muy bien
hecha, supongo que se rodo en la misma presa parte de la pelicula y el resto en otras presas similares o en decorados.

----------

FEDE (22-feb-2015)

----------


## FEDE



----------

F. Lázaro (22-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## FEDE



----------

F. Lázaro (22-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## FEDE



----------

F. Lázaro (22-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## FEDE



----------

F. Lázaro (22-feb-2015),Jonasino (22-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Otra enanita:

----------

FEDE (24-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (28-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Se trata de la presa de Kurobe, en el departamento de Yokohama.
Su altura es de 186 metros.
Es famosa por su altura, su tamaño y,desgracidadmente, por el elevado número de muertos por accidente durante su construcción.


Más información en:
%8D%95%95%94%90%EC%90%85%97%CD%8AJ%94%AD%81i%94%BC%88%E4%8D%EC%81j.pdf


Fuente: http://www.totorotimes.com/kurobe-highest-dam-japan/

----------

FEDE (24-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> China pasó a tener la mayor capacidad de generación de energía hidroeléctrica con la entrada en funcionamiento de las turbinas de la central de Xiaowan, en la sudoccidental provincia de Yunnan. Pero no todo es festejo en la región.
> 
> BANGKOK, 27 ago (IPS) - Es "un gran salto hacia adelante", señaló el miércoles, subdirector de la Administración Nacional de Energía, Liu Qi, después de que se pusieran en marcha todas las unidades y refiriéndose a las posibilidades del país en el sector, informó la agencia de noticias estatal Xinhua.
> 
> "El rápido desarrollo de la energía hidroeléctrica es muy importante para disminuir las emisiones de dióxido de carbono", indicó Sun Yucai, vicepresidente ejecutivo del Consejo de Electricidad de China.
> 
> Se prevé que los 700.000 kilovatios de Xiaowan eleven la capacidad de generación instalada a 200 millones de kilovatios, indicó Xinhua. Es el segundo proyecto hidroeléctrico por sus dimensiones y costó 5.860 millones de dólares. Puede "producir 19.000 millones de kilovatios/hora de electricidad al año", añadió.
> 
> La central recibirá agua de otra joya de la energía china, la represa de Xiaowan, la más alta del mundo, con dos arcos, y una capacidad de almacenamiento cercano a los 15.000 millones de metros cúbicos.
> ...




Anda que alta será alta, pero fea fea ni hecha de encargo.

Fuente: En el texto

----------

FEDE (25-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues a mí me gusta... ver esa presa desembalsar tiene que ser un espectáculo con tanto chorro, igual que una regadera  :Big Grin:

----------


## titobcn

Por la Red he encontrado estas fotos de la presa Nurek.

Pesa Nurek   304 m.

Tayikistan.





fuente: google images.

----------

FEDE (27-feb-2015),Jonasino (27-feb-2015),Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## titobcn

veo que Jonasino ya habia puesto un video, bueno fotos son fotos. :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

> Por la Red he encontrado estas fotos de la presa Nurek.
> 
> Pesa Nurek   304 m.
> 
> Tayikistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impresionante!!!!!

----------


## Jonasino

Existe otro hilo en el Foro dedicado a la Presa Rogun, la verdaderamente más alta del mundo y que al parecer están detenidos los trabajos de construcción.
Ese hilo es:
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-de-Jap%C3%B3n
y fué iniciado en su día por Lujan y se trata sobre la interactividad entre Rogun y Nurek en caso de una catástrofe.

----------


## Jonasino

Altura 260m.




> La Presa Tehri es la presa principal del Proyecto Tehri Hydel, la parte principal del proyecto localizado cerca de Tehri en el estado de Uttarakhand en la India. Con 855 pies de elevación, la presa principal en Tehri es la quinta presa más alta en el mundo. Las capacidades proyectadas de la presa incluyen una capacidad de poder de generación de 2400 Megavatios, estabilizan la irrigación a un área de 6,000 kilómetros cuadrados y añaden otra área de 2,700 kilómetros cuadrados, y un suministro de 270 millones de galones de agua potable a ciudades industrializadas en Delhi, Uttar Pradesh y Uttarakhand. Mientras al principio fue criticado por ser construido con un coste aproximado de 4 millones de dólares estadounidenses, un equivalente de más de 1 mil millones de dólares estadounidenses fue el que se gasto en la construcción de la presa hasta el momento.
> 
> Read more: http://megaconstrucciones.net/?const...#ixzz3T1julB5t





> El proyecto de presa fue aprobado en 1972 y la construcción fue comenzada en 1978. La Corporación de Desarrollo Tehri Hydel (THDC) fue formada en 1989 para supervisar la construcción de la presa. La presa principal del proyecto es construida cerca de la ciudad vieja de Tehri y cae en la confluencia de los ríos Bhagirathi, (uno de los tributarios principales del río Ganga) y Bhilangana. La presa principal producirá 2000 Megavatios de electricidad cuando este completada. Sin embargo, sólo la Fase-I con la capacidad de 1000 MW es aprobada actualmente. Hay otra más pequeña presa 14 kilómetros río abajo en Koteshwar que producirá 400 MW de electricidad. El depósito principal comprende un área de 42 kilómetros cuadrados. Esto hundirá la ciudad vieja de Tehri y 112 pueblos alrededor de la ciudad, desplazando así a más de 100,000 personas.
> 
> Esta presa ha sido el objeto de protestas intensas de grupos ambientales y la gente de esta región. La cuestión de relocalización de más de cientos de personas del área ha causado batallas legales y ha retrasado el proyecto. Además de esto, preocupaciones e intereses ambientales en cuanto a la posición de grandes presas en el ecosistema frágil de las montañas Himalaya, también están los intereses en cuanto a la seguridad de la presa. La presa Tehri esta localizada en el Hueco Sísmico Central del Himalaya, una zona de falla geológica. Esta región el lugar de un terremotote magnitud 6.8 en octubre de 1991, epicentro de 50 kilómetros de la posición de la presa. Allí ya ha habido un accidente fatal en uno de los túneles en agosto de 2004 cuando una parte de un túnel se derrumbó después de fuertes lluvias.
> 
> Después de un permiso oficial de un tribunal, el túnel T2 de presa Tehri finalmente ha estado cerrado el 29 de octubre de 2005 y así comenzado el proceso de relleno masivo del depósito. Su cierre planeado fue en diciembre del 2002. Dos de los túneles inferiores, T3 y T4, fueron camino cerrado en diciembre del 2001. Pero el cierre de túnel T2 ha causado otra controversia ya que esto ha reducido el suministro de agua de Bhagirathi a solo 2 pies cúbicos por segundo de 1000 pies cúbicos por segundo normales. Según la mitología hindú, el río Bhagirathi es el actual Ganga, aunque el nombre de Ganga sea asumido sólo después de que el río Bhagirathi se encuentra el río Alaknanda en Devprayag.
> 
> Read more: http://megaconstrucciones.net/?const...#ixzz3T1k4Vlqn




Fuente: Indicada en el texto.

Para el que quiera ampliar conocimientos esta es la web del propio complejo hidroeléctrico:
http://thdc.gov.in/Projects/English/...n.aspx?Vid=132

----------

FEDE (01-mar-2015),titobcn (28-feb-2015)

----------


## titobcn

Espectacular video de vuelo en helicoptero de la presa de Grande Dixence.

----------

FEDE (01-mar-2015),Jonasino (28-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Me intriga la contra-presa que sale en las imágenes

----------


## quien es quien

> Me intriga la contra-presa que sale en las imágenes


Será la ataguía.

----------


## Jonasino

Pense en eso, pero la altura de la presa principal es enorme

----------


## JMTrigos

Mira la History....o en Chandoline Power Station.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande_Dixence_Dam
Saludos.

----------

FEDE (01-mar-2015),Jonasino (01-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Ahora si. Muchas gracias JMTrigos por la información. Me imaginaba que era algo así porque para ataguia me parecía muy grande. Es una situación similar a otras que tenemos en España

----------


## FEDE



----------


## FEDE



----------

aberroncho (01-mar-2015),frfmfrfm (01-mar-2015),Jonasino (01-mar-2015),REEGE (02-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Mira que el primer video tiene un comienzo espectacular, pero el segundo lo mejora.

----------


## FEDE



----------

frfmfrfm (01-mar-2015)

----------


## FEDE



----------

aberroncho (01-mar-2015),F. Lázaro (03-mar-2015),frfmfrfm (01-mar-2015),REEGE (02-mar-2015)

----------

